# ORA-01427: Unterabfrage für eine Zeile liefert mehr als eine Zeile



## mza (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo Liebe Leute

ich weiss, dass dies hier bereits schon gepostet wurde, jedoch sind meine SQL Kenntnisse ziemlich mies, so dass ich die anderen Antworten nicht adaptieren kann:

ORA-01427: Unterabfrage für eine Zeile liefert mehr als eine Zeile

Ich habe folgendes vor: Aus einer übergeordneten Tabelle sollen Werte in eine Untergeordnete übergeben werden. 1:N

update dt823  set di371891= (select di041700 from dt461
right join dt823
on dI001001=dI008413);


di041700 -> ist der (existirende) Wert den ich in di371891 abfüllen muss
dI001001=dI008413 -> sind die beiden Keyfelder die zu einander passen

Danke für die Hilfe

ORGA11G


----------



## chibisuke (23. Juli 2011)

```
update dt823  set di371891= (select di041700 from dt461
right join dt823
on dI001001=dI008413 where rownum=1);
```

so müsste es eigendlich funktionieren.

Dein SELECT liefert mehrere zeilen zurück, was bei einer zuweisung (UPDATE SET) nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## mza (23. Juli 2011)

Okay werde es morgen probieren, schonmal danke.


----------

